# 

## Konto usunięte_12*

Witam,
Marzy mi się videodomofon, którego odbiornik nosiłbym przy sobie w postaci podobnej do "komórki". Chciałbym będąc np. w ogrodzie obejrzeć na wyświetlaczu osobę, która stoi przed furtką i móc ją (ewentualnie) wpuścić włączając zamek elektromagnetyczny. Czy już ktoś coś takiego wyprodukował (i czy nie kosztuje to "krocie"?)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## do***al

Istnieje wideodomofon bezprzewodowy np. http://www.kenwei.pl/bezprzewodowe.htm

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Istnieje wideodomofon bezprzewodowy np. http://www.kenwei.pl/bezprzewodowe.htm


No tak, ale chyba ten odbiornik nie jest tak mały, jak "komórka". A i monitor jest oddzielnie(?)

----------


## piotr.urbaniak

Z tego co się orientuję niestety takich rozwiązań "przyjaznych" nie ma. Są odbiorniki przenośne z akumulatorem, jednak jest to dość sporych rozmiarów urządzenie niezbyt praktyczne. Rozumiem, że Pana interesowałoby np. rozwiązanie pokroju iPhona. Coś takiego trudno będzie Panu znaleźć.

----------


## homiq

Witam,

nasza firma pracuje nad takim rozwiązaniem (oparte na VoIP i SIP)
staramy się aby nasze instalacje były bardzo uniwersalne pod względem urządzeń dostępowych i póki co całą automatyką można sterować za pośrednictwem przeglądarki www (a więc wielu małych przenośnych urządzeń typu iPhone, iPod, HTC i wlele innych)
jesteśmy w trakcie testów urządzeń zewnętrznych (kamery) i jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze to do końca tego roku wideodomofon będzie dostępny na wszystkich urządzeniach będących w budynku (przy okazji cała automatyka pozwalająca zapalić światło, otworzyć furtkę, drzwi, bramę etc.)
i w zależności od łącza na zewnątrz (zestawiane będzie połączenie pomiędzy domofonem a telefonem komórkowym)

pozdrawiam

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> i w zależności od łącza na zewnątrz (zestawiane będzie połączenie pomiędzy domofonem a telefonem komórkowym)


Interesujące. Ale też i ciekawość pali, jak dużo to będzie kosztowało (mam nadzieję, że to nie będzie zabawka dla milionerów?) :jaw drop: 

Pozdr.

----------


## do***al

*homiq*, już istnieje coś takiego, http://www.aksonet.pl/Helios_IP_Wide...ki_2N-780.html

----------


## homiq

Znamy ten produkt. Jest to dopiero część funkcjonalności. Problemem i trudnością jest reszta po stronie urządzeń mobilnych. Chodzi o aplikację SIP over www. 
Poza tym cena tego Heliosa jest trochę poza zasięgiem dla wielu osób...   Dbamy o kieszeń naszych Klientów. W każdym razie dzięki za czujność!

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Witam,
> Marzy mi się videodomofon, którego odbiornik nosiłbym przy sobie w postaci podobnej do "komórki". Chciałbym będąc np. w ogrodzie obejrzeć na wyświetlaczu osobę, która stoi przed furtką i móc ją (ewentualnie) wpuścić włączając zamek elektromagnetyczny. Czy już ktoś coś takiego wyprodukował (i czy nie kosztuje to "krocie"?)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


http://www.siedle.pl/scope

Zakładam że w tym wykonaniu krocie... ale jak widzę Pana który na filmie to reklamuje to już wiem że to... bezcenne...  :smile: 

... Ale użytkownik Homiq sugeruje jednak ciekawsze rozwiązanie. Lepiej skorzystać w tym wypadku z jakiegoś ogólnie dostępnego uniwersalnego urządzenia mobilnego niż mieć w kieszeni kolejną słuchawkę. Powinno być taniej i praktyczniej.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

Tak, czy siak, widzę, że trzeba będzie poczekać (choćby do IV kwartału 2010). 
Boję się jednak, że to Dziecko zostanie "wylane z kąpielą", bo każdy z tych producentów (*homiq* i *siedle*) chce wyprodukować przy tej okazji  jakiś "kombajn" z dodatkowymi funkcjami, a to mi już "zalatuje" Baaaaardzo Wysoką Ceną!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Los Pedroz

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ramofon-kamera

Brakuje tylko urządzenia 3 w jednym za normalną kasę

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ramofon-kamera
> 
> Brakuje tylko urządzenia 3 w jednym za normalną kasę


Wszystko to jednak NIE TO, o czym pisałem na początku. Mnie nie chodzi o to, aby *oglądać* kogoś stojącego przed furtką *podczas oglądania telewizji*, tylko wtedy, gdy jestem w ogrodzie *50 metrów od tej furtki*  i zanim komuś otworzę (o ile nawet usłyszę dzwonek), to stoi biedak nie wiedząc, czy w ogóle jestem w domu.

----------


## magicc

a nie możesz podejść do furtki te 50 metrów? Zajmie Ci jakieś 60 sekund. Gość nie zanudzi się na śmierć w tym czasie- może np. podziwiać furtkę czy wzór na bruku...A problem słyszalności gongu na zewnątrz można rozwiązać. Pomyśl- zanim wyjmiesz tego palmtopa z kieszeni, zanim odpalisz aplikację...

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> a nie możesz podejść do furtki te 50 metrów? Zajmie Ci jakieś 60 sekund.


 Byłoby fajnie, gdyby to nie było 15 razy w ciągu dnia (przeważnie domokrążcy i każda "wizyta" coraz bardziej  wkurzająca) i gdybym nie był 67-letnim emerytem ("dziadkowi" "ścieżkę zdrowia" chcesz "fundować?"). Serca nie masz :offtopic:

----------


## aadamuss24

http://allegro.pl/bezprzewodowy-wide...193597014.html

----------


## chris_w

Pomysł dla producentów. 
Zróbcie terminal UMTS w domofonie (z kamerą) i realizujcie przekaz video prze operatora GSM na dowolny numer telefonu (i tak prawie każdy ma teraz UMTS w telefonie). Chyba nic trudnego?

----------


## Darek_w

> Witam,
> Marzy mi się videodomofon, którego odbiornik nosiłbym przy sobie w postaci podobnej do "komórki". Chciałbym będąc np. w ogrodzie obejrzeć na wyświetlaczu osobę, która stoi przed furtką i móc ją (ewentualnie) wpuścić włączając zamek elektromagnetyczny. Czy już ktoś coś takiego wyprodukował (i czy nie kosztuje to "krocie"?)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam!
Spotkałem się już z czymś takim. Wideodomofon Kenwei współpracuje z
BRAMKA VAR-1 i modułem FGR-4 http://www.alarmserwis.pl/cgibin/shop?info=23024  Integracja tych modułów z wideodomofonem Kenwei pozwala  łączyć się przez komórke z wideodomofonem i odwrotnie, zwolnić zaczep, otrzymać zdjęcia MMS osoby, która stoi pod drzwiami twojego domu.
Opis:
• dwukierunkowa komunikacja audio pomiędzy wideodomofonem a
telefonem komórkowym
poprzez sieć GSM,
• inteligentny algorytm przekazu połączenia z detekcją lokalnego
odbioru rozmowy,
• transmisja MMS-ów z sekwencją zdjęć z kamery bramofonu i/lub
systemu CCTV,
• przekazywanie połączeń tylko podczas nieobecności właściciela
(czuwanie systemu),
• głosowa lub ukryta informacja o przekierowaniu połączenia,
• regulowany czas opóźnienia przekierowania połączenia,
• kontrola i zmiana przekazów przez użytkownika (niezależne
komendy SMS: AUDIO, MMS-y)
• zdalne sterowanie (komendą SMS) systemowym przekaźnikiem
wideodomofonu (rygiel),
• zdalne pobranie zdjęć z kamery bramofonu i/lub systemu CCTV,
poprzez MMS-a: 'na życzenie'
• łatwa integracja: 3-przewodowa magistrala + sygnał VIDEO,
• regulacja poziomu dźwięku w bramofonie i telefonie komórkowym,
• system nie ogranicza innych funkcji systemów a podnosi ich
funkcjonalność,
• współpraca z wybranymi modelami wideodomofonów Kenwei,


Pozdr

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Witam!
> Spotkałem się już z czymś takim.


A ile takie COŚ może kosztować (że spytam się nieśmiało?  :roll eyes: )

Pozdr.

----------


## subo

> No tak, ale chyba ten odbiornik nie jest tak mały, jak "komórka". A i monitor jest oddzielnie(?)


Mozesz zastosowac rozwiązanie KENWEI'a, z modulem gsm-owym i modulem zamieniajacym obraz z kamery wideodomofonu na klatke jpg i wysyła mms'em do ciebie. robilem cos podobnego kiedys.

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam,
> Marzy mi się videodomofon, którego odbiornik nosiłbym przy sobie w postaci podobnej do "komórki". Chciałbym będąc np. w ogrodzie obejrzeć na wyświetlaczu osobę, która stoi przed furtką i móc ją (ewentualnie) wpuścić włączając zamek elektromagnetyczny. Czy już ktoś coś takiego wyprodukował (i czy nie kosztuje to "krocie"?)
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Może zacznijmy od pytania :
Jakiej wielkości sakiewkę planujesz wydać na to rozwiązanie.

Generalnie nie widzę specjalnie problemu aby obraz osoby dzwoniącej był wyświetlany na laptopie, smartfonie czy tablecie, a następnie po przeprowadzeniu rozmowy otwierany przy jego pomocy.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Jakiej wielkości sakiewkę planujesz wydać na to rozwiązanie.
> Generalnie nie widzę specjalnie problemu aby obraz osoby dzwoniącej był wyświetlany na laptopie, smartfonie czy tablecie.


Chyba nie doczytałeś, o co *dokładnie* mi chodziło  :roll eyes: 
Nie interesuje mnie laptop czy tablet, tylko przenośny nadajnik/odbiornik wielkości "komórki", z którym mógłbym sobie np. kopiąc szpadlem w ogródku (50 metrów od domofonu w mieszkaniu) pogadać z osobą stojącą przed furtką i ewentualnie otworzyć jej zamek elektromagnetyczny.
A kasa? Przecież to oczywiste - jak najmniej  :big grin:

----------


## dendrytus

> A kasa? Przecież to oczywiste - jak najmniej


To akurat nie jest dla mnie takie oczywiste. Są ludzie którzy po prostu chcą coś takiego mieć i pieniądze nie grają roli.
Osobiście nie widzę większego sensu w kupowaniu kolejnego "monitorka"  made in china, którego ciągle trzeba ładować skoro można to zrealizować przy pomocy smartfonu.
A o wielkość sakiewki pytałem z ciekawości, żeby się pośmiać.

----------


## perkolator

> Osobiście nie widzę większego sensu w kupowaniu kolejnego "monitorka"  made in china, którego ciągle trzeba ładować skoro można to zrealizować przy pomocy smartfonu.


Tylko uważaj na iPhone:  http://applefobia.blox.pl/2011/04/Co...onosiciel.html
Żona będzie cię śledzić jak w drodze z pracy zahaczasz o dom kochanki  :Smile:  Samo życie  :Smile:

----------


## andriuss

> Chyba nie doczytałeś, o co *dokładnie* mi chodziło


Ostatnio coraz trudniej odróżnić telefon od komputera, a właściwie każda komórka ma przeglądarkę internetową.

Nie wiem czy cokolwiek ruszyło intelektualnie w tym temacie, ja natomiast intensywnie rozpracowuję układ typu: sterownik PLC spięty z serwerem WWW (jakimś PC-tem za 500 zł), na ścianie wisi telefon z wi-fi, typu samsung galaxy albo iphone, za pomocą którego można sterować wszystkimi zmiennymi PLC (np. otwierać zamek elektromagnetyczny). Podpięcie do serwera kamery i przesłanie audio-video jest nietrudnym dodatkiem, vide Skype, który, owszem, działa na komórkach.

Tak więc ja mam nadzieję zbudować kobyłę, którą chciałbym zastąpić różne potencjometry, sterowanie temperaturą, wentylacją, wyświetlacze led, itd., ale przy okazji podpiąć pod to kamery. Natomiast w Twoim przypadku jednej konkretnej potrzeby naprawdę zastanowiłbym się nad wmontowaniem w bramę / furtkę komórki z kamerą  :wink: . Na tyle sprytnej, aby po przyciśnięciu guzika nawiązywała połączenie Skype z Twoją komórką  :wink: .

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Natomiast w Twoim przypadku jednej konkretnej potrzeby naprawdę zastanowiłbym się nad wmontowaniem w bramę / furtkę komórki z kamerą . Na tyle sprytnej, aby po przyciśnięciu guzika nawiązywała połączenie Skype z Twoją komórką .


Czy to również oznacza, że to ja ponosiłbym koszt wszystkich "naciśnięć" przycisku przy furtce (wścibski sąsiad, listonosz, domokrążcy, roznosiciele reklam ... i t.d., i t.p. )?  :roll eyes: 
Jeśli tak, to odnośnie tego pomysłu miałbym uczucia raczej .... mieszane  :wink:

----------


## andriuss

> Czy to również oznacza, że to ja ponosiłbym koszt wszystkich "naciśnięć" przycisku przy furtce


Niekoniecznie - gdyby był zasięg wi-fi, zarówno przy bramie jak i w ogródku. Dywagujemy sobie akademicko, ale jak się zastanowiłem, to zamiast komórki wstawiłbym w bramę PC-ta  :big grin: . Komórki z przednią kamerą i wifi są wciąż dość drogie, trudno je gdziekolwiek montować, a nie potrzebujesz, żeby gość Cię widział, modułów GSM czy baterii. A tak to:
- do portu USB podłączasz kamerę, do jack-ów mikrofon i głośniki,
- guzik dzwonka odpowiada prawemu klawiszowi myszy, na stałe ustawionemu na guziku połącz (obrazowo),
- znajdzie się soft do tzw. direct callingu a'la Skype - czyli komputer do komputera (w tym przypadku telefonu),
- kolejny port USB podłącza się do sterowania elektromagnesu, oprogramowuje sekwencję otwarcia,

a reszta to trochę (żartowałem, dużoooo) czasu aby to poskładać do kupy. PC-et oczywiście niekoniecznie najwyższej próby, powinien styknąć taki za 200 - 300 PLN. Pomysł zasadniczo ekstrawagancki, ale po to tu jesteśmy, aby pobawić się intelektualnie, taki naród. No a szacuneczek znajomych i sąsiadów z powodu posiadania komputera w furtce - bezcenne ;P

----------


## dendrytus

> Pomysł zasadniczo ekstrawagancki, ale po to tu jesteśmy, aby pobawić się intelektualnie, taki naród. No a szacuneczek znajomych i sąsiadów z powodu posiadania komputera w furtce - bezcenne ;P


Świetny pomysł. Powinieneś zacząć sprzedawać gotowe zestawy na allegro. Będą się świetnie sprzedawały

----------


## andriuss

> Świetny pomysł. Powinieneś zacząć sprzedawać gotowe zestawy na allegro. Będą się świetnie sprzedawały


Ja wyjdę lepiej na spędzaniu więcej czasu na pracy zawodowej niż tutaj, ale może jakiś ambitny student informatyki pokusi się o proof of concept. Potrzeba:

1. Softu open source, który pozwala zestawić wideokonferencję w sieci LAN i który daje się instalować na Androidzie czy innym systemie komórkowym. Doprogramowania guzika otwórz, oraz sterowania płytką poniżej.
2. Jakiegoś taniego komputera, może być netbook albo przestarzały PC, kamery, mikrofonu, głośników. Może stać w domu, jeśli do furtki nie jest za daleko. Routera wi-fi, jeśli ktoś nie ma.
3. Płytki tego typu: http://sklep.avt.pl/p/pl/46768/karta...o+montazu.html
4. Poskładania tego do kupy.

Jakbym miał z 15 lat mniej, wymajsterkowałbym sobie powyższe w tydzień i za kilkaset - tysiąc złotych. Jakby ktoś miał ochotę, służę radą i doświadczeniem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja wyjdę lepiej na spędzaniu więcej czasu na pracy zawodowej niż tutaj, ale może jakiś ambitny student informatyki pokusi się o proof of concept..................
> 
> Jakbym miał z 15 lat mniej, wymajsterkowałbym sobie powyższe w tydzień i za kilkaset - tysiąc złotych. Jakby ktoś miał ochotę, służę radą i doświadczeniem.


Gdzie byli by oni

czy 

gdyby kierowali się podobnym podejściem do życia.
Pokaż na co cię stać i zarób kasę a będzie cię stać na

Po dopracowaniu swojego wynalazku mógłbyś nie chodzić do pracy.

PS.
Nigdy nie rozumiałem takich ludzi. Świetny i prosty pomysł na zarobienie sporej kasy, a oni nic tylko biadolą i wymigują się od zostania milionerem.
Chociaż też mam doła od dwóch dni.
Niestety bugatti veyron'a można kupić już tylko w używanych samochodach.

----------


## andriuss

> Nigdy nie rozumiałem takich ludzi. Świetny i prosty pomysł na zarobienie sporej kasy, a oni nic tylko biadolą i wymigują się od zostania milionerem.


 :big grin: . Nic nie bój, ludzie dzielą się na kreatywnych i nie. Ileż ja miałem genialnych pomysłów na zostanie milionerem, rzeczy do opatentowania, biznesplanów, rozmów z inwestorami... Cierpliwości, kiedyś wyjdzie. A w to powyżej za bardzo nie wierzę, bo a. nie da się opatentować, b. szacuję całkowity popyt w Polsce na 100 sztuk rocznie. Bo większość budujących lub posiadających domy jest na etapie rozwoju kotła na węgiel - jako najsłuszniejszej, bo tradycyjnej formy energii, albo ma działki rozmiarów 20x20. Jeśli uważasz inaczej - feel free wziąć sobie pomysł. Natomiast jeszcze możesz sobie zamówić Veyrona w jakiejśtam wersji - nie pamiętam  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> b. szacuję całkowity popyt w Polsce na 100 sztuk rocznie.


Łatwo rezygnujesz ze 100 000 zł/ rocznie. Nie zapominaj że oprócz polski, jest jeszcze cały świat.



> Bo większość budujących lub posiadających domy jest na etapie rozwoju kotła na węgiel - jako najsłuszniejszej, bo tradycyjnej formy energii, albo ma działki rozmiarów 20x20. Jeśli uważasz inaczej - feel free wziąć sobie pomysł.


Nie wezmę, bo uważam, że pomysł, jest głupi. Wystarczy policzyć koszt prądu - około 350 zł przy założeniu, że zmieścisz się w 80W. Normalny domofon to kilka watów, a wideodomofon poniżej 20 W jeśli pracuje. W oczekiwaniu też pojedyncze waty.



> Natomiast jeszcze możesz sobie zamówić Veyrona w jakiejśtam wersji - nie pamiętam


Nie mogę, bo ostatni egzemplarz sprzedano we wtorek. Wersja Cabrio mnie nie interesuje, bo jest wolniejsza.

----------


## andriuss

> Łatwo rezygnujesz ze 100 000 zł/ rocznie. Nie zapominaj że oprócz polski, jest jeszcze cały świat.
> 
> 
> Nie wezmę, bo uważam, że pomysł, jest głupi. Wystarczy policzyć koszt prądu - około 350 zł przy założeniu, że zmieścisz się w 80W. Normalny domofon to kilka watów, a wideodomofon poniżej 20 W jeśli pracuje. W oczekiwaniu też pojedyncze waty.
> 
> Nie mogę, bo ostatni egzemplarz sprzedano we wtorek. Wersja Cabrio mnie nie interesuje, bo jest wolniejsza.


Ad. 1 - widać mam bardziej obiecujące zajęcia
Ad. 2 - to po cholerę namawiasz kogoś do inwestowania w głupi pomysł? żeby się przewrócił, abyś miał satysfakcję? pomysł jest bardzo dobry, tyle, że zbyt niszowy, aby dało się na nim zarobić. O prądzie i netbookach: "gdy są niezbyt obciążone (uruchomiony system) potrafią pobierać dosłownie kilka watów, a przy pełnym obciążeniu ok. 20 W" (http://www.notebooki.pcworld.pl/news/356577_2.html). Rozwiązanie rozważam w kategoriach gadżetu i kaprysu, tak więc z wykładów z ekonomii wiem, że stówka przy zakupie lub 20 złotych rocznie nie ma tu decydującego znaczenia, niczym w Veyronie.
Ad. 3 - jak ktoś będzie chciał skorzystać i się pobawić to fajnie, aspekt komercyjny ze swojej strony zakończyłem.

----------


## homiq

Witam,

Fajnie Panowie, że kombinujecie (tak się rodzą pomysły) ale powinniście pisać " UWAGA - nie róbcie tego w domu! "  :smile: 
To oczywiście taka humorystyczna zajawka, ale trzeba pamiętać o :
- ilości kabli, połączeń i sposobie montażu oraz dostępu serwisowego
- stabilności softu
- odporności na temperaturę 
- odporności na wilgoć
- odporności na wandalizm
I oczywiście na błędy i niedoróbki, które są zmorą każdego prototypu, a urządzenie jak domofon ma działać i to co najważniejsze - po naciśnięciu jednego przycisku.
Często nie patrzy się na część obsługową danego urządzenia (to taka moja generalna uwaga). Co z tego,*że coś da się zrobić, że działa, że jest super efekt - jak trzeba umieć to włączyć  :sad:    EFEKT + PROSTOTA = ZADOWOLENIE   Tak myślimy 

u nas gotowe rozwiązanie kosztuje klienta 3500pln
w tej cenie jest :
- kaseta wideodomofonu + serwer IP + zasilacze
- funkcjonalność centrali VoIP na serwerze HOMIQ
- konfiguracja i montaż

efekt :

Są dwie możliwości pierwsza przez aplikację VoIP (darmową):
	1 - przyciśnicie dzwonka na kasecie domofonu
	2 - dzwonia urzadzenia skonfigurowane do odbierania polaczen przychodzacych z domofonu ( iPod, iPhone, Android, Windows  -  WIFI)
	3 - odebranie rozmowy
	4 - jezeli wpuszaczamy goscia wybieramy na klawiaturze czterocyfrowy numer i zatwierdzamy # otwiera się na ustalony czas rygiel
	5 - odkladamy sluchawke

Druga przez interfejs homiq'a:
	1 - przyciśnięcie dzwonka
	2 - aktywacja sygnału dzwonka
	3 - odbiorca klika na ekranie telefonu link przenoszący do interfejsu otoczenie ->  kamery
	widzi na podgladzie kto stoi przed furtka jezeli chce tego kogoś wpuścic klika przycisk znajdujący się pod wyświetlanym obrazem
        oczywiście może zapalić światło, otworzyć bramę wjazdową lub cokolwiek innego co jest połączone z HOMIQ-iem

pozdrawiam !

----------


## andriuss

> u nas gotowe rozwiązanie kosztuje klienta 3500pln


Czyli, jeśli dobrze rozumiem, macie SIP-a głosowego, ale bez video - czyli albo z gościem rozmawiam, albo go oglądam. Jeśli tak, proponuje jednak zrobić ten jeden krok i to zgrać, z przełączeniem telefonu na głośnomówiący - wtedy będzie full wypas (w kontekście tego wątku). Nawet jeśli kamera musi iść po koncentryku. Ale może pomyślicie o zestawie basic: netbook za 300, kamera USB, mic, głośniki za 150 + kabel + aplikacja na telefon. Netbook rozłożony na 180 i przykryty jakimś plastikiem robi za konsolę (niemałego, niestety) wideofonu? Taki zestaw można by z uczciwym zyskiem sprzedać za, powiedzmy, 1700 PLN.

Ale swoją drogą świetny system, bardzo podobny chodzi mi po głowie - ubolewam, napiszę kiedyś sam z chęci pomajsterkowania. Z tym, że ja bym chciał poza www postawić jakiegoś mysql-a, aby ładnie zapisywało liczniki impulsowe i przygotowywało raporty, np. odnośnie zużycia prądu i wyprodukowanego ciepła. Tak czy inaczej trzymam za Was kciuki.

----------


## homiq

Całość działa w jednej aplikacji video + głos.
Dodatkowo w otoczeniu, część klientów chce widzieć tylko obraz.
Oczywiście bez problemu obraz może być dostępny na ekranie TV.

----------

